# trek soho s



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

so, I bought a trek soho s and I love it, but I haven't taken it for a ride yet. I'm too scared I'm too heavy for the bike, at 250, I bought the bike for weight loss, but when I get on, I see the tires go down a bit because of the pressure, I'm scared after maybe 30 mins of bike riding with that much stress might make the tires pop. I have a 30 foot long basement and I have rode the bike back and rode a couple times and nothing happened..should I be safe on the streets?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I think that most Treks are rated for 275 pounds but not sure. Search on their website, I saw the number there somewhere.

Look on the side of the tires and see what the max inflation is. Pump them up close to that number and see if you feel better. You shouldn't have to worry about popping the tires.


----------



## MaveN (Oct 15, 2009)

Now, I have yet to ride the bike, but every now and then I check the pressure on both the tires and they come up flatter one more than the other...is that weird? I'm new to bikes so I don't know if this is normal or not.


----------

